# [GAME][NEW][2.3+]SpikeTwist



## NuttyBunny (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi everyone.

Here I am bringing you a new kind of game, it's called SpikeTwist.

The objective is to survive one minute in a field ridded with spikes, mines and bouncers, and score the most points possible by twisting and tilting your device. You get one point each time you bounce off the walls.

It uses your device's accelerometer to determine the speed of your character.

It uses Google Play Games for Achievements and Leaderboards (optional).

Give it a try, it's free to play with a in-app purchase to remove ads.






























































SpikeTwist on Google Play

By the way, I'm looking for translators. I have English and Spanish covered, if you would like to help, drop me a line.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------

